# Bus fares rise again in Bristol



## WasGeri (Dec 12, 2005)

A FirstDay ticket has gone up to *£3.50 *


----------



## bristol_citizen (Dec 12, 2005)

... And bus passenger numbers have fallen over the last year. Are they by any chance related?


----------



## exleper (Dec 12, 2005)

This is shameless campaigning for Geri's potential 'Grumpy Old Woman' title...


Bin/ban


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 12, 2005)

Busses in Bristol are horrible aren't they.   
I got one into town from The Wellington once, and the fare was huge, and the driver stopped the bus at what I presume was a fare zone boundary and ordered off a kid by shouting 'Kid with a skateboard - this is your stop, get out'.

I'm so glad Cardiff Bus is publically owned. They don't give change, which is a slight annoyance, but every time i've only had a few pence or a £20 note the driver has given me a half, or a cheaper ticket and told me not to worry.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Dec 12, 2005)

i know, it's fucking shit 

£3.20 for a fucking return to knowle west


----------



## Crispy (Dec 12, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> i know, it's fucking shit
> 
> £3.20 for a fucking return to knowle west



FUCK

ME

I thought it was pricey when I left the Wesscunry.
That's just insane. How the hell can they justify it? The tube is cheaper!


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 12, 2005)

I've worked out it's cheaper to get cab into town if two of us than getting the bus...   very lazy, very bad for the environment but seems mad that a cab door to door should be cheaper.....


----------



## Serotonin (Dec 12, 2005)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I've worked out it's cheaper to get cab into town if two of us than getting the bus...   very lazy, very bad for the environment but seems mad that a cab door to door should be cheaper.....



Is it worse for the environment though? Especially if its a non peak time bus with half a dozen people on it.


----------



## butterfly child (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm glad I'll have a driving licence when I move back


----------



## maomao (Dec 12, 2005)

Serotonin said:
			
		

> Is it worse for the environment though? Especially if its a non peak time bus with half a dozen people on it.



Probably, remember the vast majority of cabs do at least the same distance again empty after they've done the door to door trip.


----------



## strung out (Dec 13, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> A FirstDay ticket has gone up to *£3.50 *


I found this out today as well! Fuckin' ridiculous  That's a 16.7% increase


----------



## Sunspots (Dec 15, 2005)

£3.50, and they still can't run 'em on time...   

First Bus: sort it out, you useless greedy fucks. 

By comparison, I got the ferry from Hotwells to Temple Meads today.  _Lurvely._


----------



## Isambard (Dec 16, 2005)

Bus passenger numbers are falling EVERYWHERE in the UK except: London.
Guess the reason.

First is also a "priviledged partner" or some such shite in the new Greater Bristol public transport plan, is poised to buy itself into any infrastructure and is pushing for guided bus ways rather than trams or metro. They are also poised to take over the local rail franchise from Wessex Trains too..........


----------



## fat hamster (Dec 16, 2005)

Mornin' Isambard! 

What you doin' up so late/early?


----------



## fat hamster (Dec 16, 2005)

Awww bless - he's home.   

<looks forward to hearing all about public transport down under>


----------



## Isambard (Dec 16, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> What you doin' up so late/early?



Well you can spend ages waiting for a 69 around Old Market you know Hammy!


----------



## Sunspots (Dec 16, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Well you can spend ages waiting for a 69 around Old Market you know Hammy!



 

...-and then, wouldn't ya know it: _two come at once! _


----------



## on_the_fly (Dec 16, 2005)

Oh dear bus related smut !

Isambard & SS smut routine in full swing and its only early on a Friday    going to be a good weekend then !


----------



## Sunspots (Dec 16, 2005)

on_the_fly said:
			
		

> Oh dear bus related smut !
> 
> Isambard & SS smut routine in full swing and its only early on a Friday    going to be a good weekend then !



Don't worry, the nurse has since given me my daily bromide...


----------



## on_the_fly (Dec 16, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Don't worry, the nurse has since given me my daily bromide...




Oh no I was SOOOO looking forward to a weekend of smut on here.


<logs into health forum>


----------



## Iam (Dec 16, 2005)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> I'm glad I'll have a driving licence when I move back



You won't be when you're sat in traffic.

This is pretty much a 25% increase across the boards. A pre-9am First Day ticket has gone up from £3.60 to £4.40.

Still waiting anything up to an hour for a bus (supposedly every 15 minutes) in the mornings, though. I appreciate that the traffic is bad, so some buses will be late, but it's clear that some services simply aren't running.


----------



## Sunspots (Dec 16, 2005)

Iam said:
			
		

> A pre-9am First Day ticket has gone up from £3.60 to £4.40.



£4.40 ???   

I thought the off-peak ticket was getting expensive, but that's fucking ridiculous. 

What's really pissed me off this year is that First Bus abolished the £1.50 First Night ticket (unlimited travel after 7pm), meaning that if I want to go to the cinema or whatever, it now costs me £3.50 just to get there.  That extra couple of quid might not seem a lot, but it all adds up when you're on a budget.

The only way these all day tickets are good value is if you make a point of riding around on the buses all day.  And who really wants to do that? (-Not even the drivers, if the lack of 'em is anything to go by...)

Coupled with the unreliable service, how are these price increases ever going to persuade drivers to switch to public transport (-and consequently reduce congestion/pollution)?...  

Rant over.


----------



## FruitandNut (Dec 18, 2005)

*Steep fare increases are not just a Bristol thing.*   Now I am in 'exile' in Sheffield I am seeing similar rises here, although public transport is still cheaper that in the South-West (for now).    Three years ago a one-way ticket into the city centre on the Super-tram cost me 60p, it is now £1.

When I visit family and friends in Bristol and Bath I wonder how you guys can afford to continue living there, most things seem pricey in comparison with up here; especially public transport - AND HOUSES.


----------



## spudulike (Dec 18, 2005)

I used to commute by motorcycle. What I saved on bus fares totally covered the  cost of running a GPZ500s - and that was counting petrol, road tax, insurance, MoT, spares/repairs, depreciation and even loss of interest on the money I'd paid for the bike.

Not much has changed then


----------



## strung out (Apr 8, 2006)

every time i come back to bristol the fares seem to have risen by 50p


----------

